# Shooting Some Different Designs



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I posted a status update recently that said I was looking for the "next interesting thing". Well today what interests me is non-pocket slingshots.

The beginning of this was a new member asking about the Saunders WRP. I replied that I like mine but don't shoot it much because it doesn't fit in my pocket, even though I do almost all my shooting in my back yard. This got me thinking about the potential of different designs and wanting to try out some ideas that weren't limited to the usual dimensions of roughly 3.5" x4"x 0.75" into which almost all of my usual slingshots fit.

So to answer my own curiosity I made this hammer-grip slingshot and dug this pistol grip mini starship out of the drawer and put some flatbands on it. It's raining on and off today so I'm not shooting as much as I'd like but these two are keeping it interesting for me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I liked a lot this video!!!!!

Very nice shooters, with alternative designs!!

The starship is indeed very accurate 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting, MJ. Nice shooters, too.


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

Good shooting with the mini starshhip, and not too bad with your other design either!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a couple of Ideas while watching this. Thanx!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice slingshots, I like the pistol grip design!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

M.J. is there a template for your mini star ship design?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Always helpful mj.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> M.J. is there a template for your mini star ship design?


No, I've never gotten around to making one.

Maybe I will soon when it cools off outside :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------

